# newbies



## nautics (Oct 9, 2009)

i m a new member, a new fish in the water. Hello all...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *nautics*,

Welcome to C-F. What cichlids and other fish do you, or planning to keep?

And yes, there are other fish besides cichlids surprisingly enough, for all you mbuna keepers out there! And NO I'm not talking about saltwater fish either!!


----------



## Ferdundra (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm new as well


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

> And yes, there are other fish besides cichlids surprisingly enough, for all you mbuna keepers out there! And NO I'm not talking about saltwater fish either!!


like???


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

steelers fan said:


> > And yes, there are other fish besides cichlids surprisingly enough, for all you mbuna keepers out there! And NO I'm not talking about saltwater fish either!!
> 
> 
> like???


I got alot of stuff about Tanganyikans being a finer fish to keep than mbunas, what about tetras, barbs, danios...too elementary?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i have kept some other fish but the mbuna with their colors and toughness along with their home building to me is just more interesting than most other fish


----------



## smithdavid4321 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am Smith and thought I should say hello.Fairly I am new to this forum, discovered it by accident while browsing a number of sites related to fish. Out of many sites I found this site is very interesting and I am very happy to write this to all of you. It gives me great joy and happiness to say HI. I think people get the knowledge about fish through this forum and this is the best way to spread out the information.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

steelers fan said:


> i have kept some other fish but the mbuna with their colors and toughness along with their home building to me is just more interesting than most other fish


Hmmmm...those mbuna sound like some of the tetras and other SA dither fish I've kept/keep with my SA cichlids. And as for home building, what the?!?, all they are doing is excavating a shallow depression in the sand, or finding an empty shell, not really building a "home".


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

maybe when i grow up ill get some real fish i suppose...a real status meter


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> steelers fan said:
> 
> 
> > i have kept some other fish but the mbuna with their colors and toughness along with their home building to me is just more interesting than most other fish
> ...


Mudskippers build some pretty amazing homes. But as for cichlids, the largest structures are the craters built by Cyathopharynx furcifer. Some shelldwellers like "Lamprologus" callipterus do build some pretty large collections of shells for the females in their harem, but I'm not sure that this counts as a home. Sometimes my SA fish use folded leaves, but I never really see them moving the leaf litter. At least some species in Malawi actually maintain their pits.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Now see, *Darkside's* on the right track, mudskippers are kewl. So when you grow up *steelers fan* try a tank full of the little frog eyed cuties.[/list]


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

sorry nautics enough of the petty squabbles...as you can see there are many of us who keep many different species.
if you need some advice just ask...welcome :thumb:


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

sorry ferdundra missed ya there...welcome :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Now see, *Darkside's* on the right track, mudskippers are kewl. So when you grow up *steelers fan* try a tank full of the little frog eyed cuties.[/list]


If I lived in Brisbane, I'd ditch the cichlids and pick up an Aussie lungfish. That would be a tough fish to beat, you could put him with an Aussie arowana and have a biotope type tank. opcorn:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Darkside said:


> If I lived in Brisbane, I'd ditch the cichlids and pick up an Aussie lungfish. That would be a tough fish to beat, you could put him with an Aussie arowana and have a biotope type tank. opcorn:


Hmmm I'd do it, if I had a 12 foot ++ tank, it didn't come with a 3 year gaol sentence and a $100,000 fine for taking one from the wild, if I could find one, had a couple of grand $$$ laying around.



> Not readily available as an aquarium species. Only one licenced commercial breeder produces this fish for sale (see www.lungfishbreeders.com). All commercially produced fish are micro-chipped and CITES registered, fish may not be taken from the wild. Due to high costs and legal requirement involved in breeding these fish, lungfish are not cheap to purchase, so they are really only suitable for the committed enthusiast. In addition, you may require a licence to hold this species, depending upon local laws.


As for keeping a Saratoga jardine (sp?), well the largest tank I own is 3 foot long, as I keep dwarf SA cichlids. I live in a town house, so my garage is my fishroom.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

There's an approved breeder for Neoceratodus so you can avoid the jail sentence. I'm sure they are pricey, however, but everything in Oz is pricey. Scleropages jardinii is a great fish, I had one for years and years and when I move I'm sure I'll get another. There are still lots of interesting fish that can be kept in a 3'.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Darkside said:


> There are still lots of interesting fish that can be kept in a 3'.


I Agree. I'm enjoying my fancy guppies and cherry red shrimp at the moment.


----------

